# Denon HDMI input question...



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a AVR 2809 and a Sony Bluray player hooked up with HDMI. I want to play CD's in there occasionally, but having to go to the menu to change from Dolby Cinema to Dolby Music seems odd...

Is there a way to program another input selection with the same HDMI input but have it assign different parameters such as Dolby Music, and 2 channel etc.?

kirby


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Surely, there are some input formatting defaults on some menu. For HDMI, set the default for stereo PCM to DolbyMusic and the default for DD to DolbyCinema.

Kal


----------



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

I used the cd input with a Toslink cable, set the surround to play dolby from 2 channel and viola... I no longer have to switch between music and cinema mode by going to the menu...

Kirby


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

kepople said:


> I used the cd input with a Toslink cable, set the surround to play dolby from 2 channel and viola... I no longer have to switch between music and cinema mode by going to the menu...
> 
> Kirby


Yup, thats the best way to go about it.:T


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

kepople said:


> I used the cd input with a Toslink cable, set the surround to play dolby from 2 channel and viola... I no longer have to switch between music and cinema mode by going to the menu...
> Kirby


So the Denon cannot set different input format defaults for a single input? Surprising.

Kal


----------



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

I did not investigate it as such, but I am sure that it will be able to. I have not programmed the quick inputs either so I bet I could set two of them up to be for the same input since I only need 2 at the moment. 
Truthfully, I dont like the 3 quickinput select idea because the way I hooked it up, you turn the knob to the right input, and its done. That should be all that needs to be done. 
Everything is assignable, and the "CI" means it should be able to be done anyway you want.

WE will see when I get some more programming time with it. 
At the moment, I am busy on the rest of the room...

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...tion/15891-beginning-finish-out-now-what.html

kirby


----------

